# Amp techs in Calgary



## lrocs (Aug 26, 2010)

Have to give big props to Keith Mcniel of Clara amps for fixing my twin. I've only been to a couple places in calgary but he was the best and nicest guy I've found and will continue to use his expertise. Thx, lrocs


----------



## prairietelecaster (Oct 25, 2006)

Indeed, agreed!


----------

